# double clutched babies :)



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

this is cappy and nibs' double clutched babies...there were 4 but they only fed these 2 
anyway here are the cuties....
one has REALLY RED eyes
and the other is dark grey with black eyes


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww gorgeous!!! and you got a lovely lutino girly


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

i just wish i didnt have to sell them  they are so cute and fragile!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

thankyou 
one yellow with red eyes and one white and cinnamon with black eyes  
love them


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Normal grey and lutino, how cute!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aaww Can't you keep them? They are adorable, with those tiny little crests emerging


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

eduardo said:


> Aaww Can't you keep them? They are adorable, with those tiny little crests emerging


oh i wish i could  but with me already having 2 and my boyfriend has 2 aswell.. its going to be a mad house lol! also im worried of the chance of them trying to mate with each other which ive heard can happen? 
anyone know if this is true?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

siblings can and often do mate with eachother and it should be avoided. but you can always prevent the breeding of them


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute babies!


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

how do you upload photos straight from your iPhone


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

How very very cute! I love baby cockatiels. They always remind me of spiked turtles crossed with dinosaurs!:tiel1:


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What precious little ones


----------

